# Belkin N+ F5D8235-4 v2000 constantly dropping internet



## adamevans (Jun 20, 2009)

I've got a Belkin N+ F5D8235-4 v2000, that I've had for about a week, and I have a recurring problem that I can't seem to figure out.

Periodically, while I'm using it, for no reason that I can see, it will drop internet (it's my laptop using wi-fi, by the way). It's still connected to the network, and I can still move stuff to another computer, but the internet stops working. I have another computer that is connected by ethernet, and it does NOT have this problem and is still accessible at all times.

The only way to get internet back when this happens is to flip the wi-fi switch on my laptop off and then on again so that it reconnects to the router. Then internet is miraculously back.

It's NOT the laptop as far as I can tell. I use several other wifi spots in town and at friends fairly regularly, and it doesn't do this. I can also connect my laptop with ethernet and it doesn't do that. It's only when using wi-fi with my router.

The only thing I could think was maybe it was interference, so I switched the router to channel 6, but that didn't help.

Any ideas? Or is there something I can look at when it goes down that would tell me?

It's extremely frustrating, especially if I'm trying to play a game. I'm ready to just take it back at this point.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Move the router or computer to see if that helps.

Some common causes of interference would be cordless telephones and microwaves so you can check those to see if those are causing the problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here, listed in the order you should try them.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## adamevans (Jun 20, 2009)

I tried all the above suggestions at one time or another to no avail.

I finally gave up and exchanged it for a Linksys. 24 hours now and it hasn't it at all since I ditched the Belkin. I couldn't go more than an hour or two on the Belkin without it dropping internet. I dunno.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Just something messed it up i guess. Glad you got it fixed.


----------

